# Bosch wiper adapter?



## sgt_cr (Mar 18, 2015)

Im trying desperately to find the adapter in the video, its named Top lock Narrow but I CANT seem to find it, does anyone knows where can we get it? all the videos of Bosch says use the adapter for toplock narrow, etc, and yet i cant seem to find where to get this damn adapter :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: its driving me crazy! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl5WERIlOW0&t=9s


----------



## phobos512 (Dec 30, 2015)

Uh it should be in the box with the new blades...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sgt_cr (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeah thats what I thought, I bought them from amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005JU60ZK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
A 26 and a 19 Bosch Icon OE and none of them got the adaptar proper adapter :/ so Im not sure which version comes with the adapter, now I have a pair of Wiper/blades that doesnt work in my A3


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

sgt_cr said:


> Yeah thats what I thought, I bought them from amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005JU60ZK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> A 26 and a 19 Bosch Icon OE and none of them got the adaptar proper adapter :/ so Im not sure which version comes with the adapter, now I have a pair of Wiper/blades that doesnt work in my A3


I have the same problem. The part of the Bosch wiper that would snap into the car's wiper arm, that part is the same length as stock but too wide to fit. Thus, my Bosch Evolution wiper blades have been sitting in my closet for over a year now.


----------



## phobos512 (Dec 30, 2015)

Do the wipers you got have any "Clearmax 365" marketing words on them? According to Bosch's website those are the ones you need to have to fit and if I understand their brochure the adapter is included...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

phobos512 said:


> Do the wipers you got have any "Clearmax 365" marketing words on them? According to Bosch's website those are the ones you need to have to fit and if I understand their brochure the adapter is included...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


not to thread jack but other than bosch; are there a wiper blade that can be purchase that fits a3/s3 8p. that fit right away?


----------



## STItoS3 (Sep 18, 2015)

T1no said:


> not to thread jack but other than bosch; are there a wiper blade that can be purchase that fits a3/s3 8p. that fit right away?


TRICO Force purchased from my local O'reilly Auto Parts.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

phobos512 said:


> Do the wipers you got have any "Clearmax 365" marketing words on them? According to Bosch's website those are the ones you need to have to fit and if I understand their brochure the adapter is included...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I called Bosch and was told the same thing. I wonder if I do buy the Icon Clearmax 365, can I use that adapter for my Evolutions? Stay tuned.


----------



## sgt_cr (Mar 18, 2015)

Ok so what i found is that the wiper ICON I got was a fake one from amazon, the order was fullfillled by a thir party who send me a fake one that do not had the adapter that I needed, the ICON OE comes with adapters and the one I got did not and the arm adapter that was attatched was glued with silicon, wtf 


So Im getting a new wiper Icon 24OE from another store and hopefully this ones will work.


There are couple of models that works with the A3 but they have the shatter sound that drives me crazy, it looks like the Icon model is one of the few that works really well without sounds.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

A3_yuppie said:


> I called Bosch and was told the same thing. I wonder if I do buy the Icon Clearmax 365, can I use that adapter for my Evolutions? Stay tuned.


All my local places are sold out of at least one of the two (26" and 19") Bosch Icon OE Clearmax 365 wipers, and I do not want to buy online given I already own a pair of Evolution that does not fit.

So I just scrubbed the heck out of my windshield and my stock wipers. It reduced, but did not eliminate, the chatter in light to medium rain.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

end up with the triforce. kinda ugly but w.e it works.

not a fan with the adapter either.


----------



## sgt_cr (Mar 18, 2015)

A3_yuppie said:


> All my local places are sold out of at least one of the two (26" and 19") Bosch Icon OE Clearmax 365 wipers, and I do not want to buy online given I already own a pair of Evolution that does not fit.
> 
> So I just scrubbed the heck out of my windshield and my stock wipers. It reduced, but did not eliminate, the chatter in light to medium rain.



I have heard ppl uses a 26 in the car and a 24, which is the right lenght of it?


----------



## paradocs98 (Jan 15, 2017)

I ran into the same problem--ordered Bosch OE 26 and 19 ICON wiper blades on Amazon (which are the correct blades for our A3/S3s as confirmed on the Bosch website), and couldn't get them to fit my car. Adapter piece was wrong. One of the blades came with no extra adapters, and the other came with multiple adapters, but none of them were correct for this car. It was a bit of a pain in the butt, but I ended up carefully disassembling my stock blades and removing the rubber insert, and then doing the same to the Bosch units, and then reassembling my stock wipers with the new Bosch rubber inserts. Now they're great--sooooo much better than the stock setup. Cleans well with no chatter. But sure was a pain to do. I'd like to know where to get the correct adapters for next time.


----------



## sgt_cr (Mar 18, 2015)

paradocs98 said:


> I ran into the same problem--ordered Bosch OE 26 and 19 ICON wiper blades on Amazon (which are the correct blades for our A3/S3s as confirmed on the Bosch website), and couldn't get them to fit my car. Adapter piece was wrong. One of the blades came with no extra adapters, and the other came with multiple adapters, but none of them were correct for this car. It was a bit of a pain in the butt, but I ended up carefully disassembling my stock blades and removing the rubber insert, and then doing the same to the Bosch units, and then reassembling my stock wipers with the new Bosch rubber inserts. Now they're great--sooooo much better than the stock setup. Cleans well with no chatter. But sure was a pain to do. I'd like to know where to get the correct adapters for next time.


Did both of your blades came without adapters? or only the 19one?


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

I bought the Icons when they were $10 off a pair at Napa. I used the supplied adapter and they fit fine. The Icons are a night and day difference compared to the OEM ones.

I have been reading that many people are getting fakes or return products from Amazon these days. I bought a cat scratching post from Amazon and it was a customer return. It had the original customer's UPS label on it. The post was missing one screw but I didn't feel like returning it because of its size.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

paradocs98 said:


> I ran into the same problem--ordered Bosch OE 26 and 19 ICON wiper blades on Amazon (which are the correct blades for our A3/S3s as confirmed on the Bosch website), and couldn't get them to fit my car. Adapter piece was wrong. One of the blades came with no extra adapters, and the other came with multiple adapters, but none of them were correct for this car. It was a bit of a pain in the butt, but I ended up carefully disassembling my stock blades and removing the rubber insert, and then doing the same to the Bosch units, and then reassembling my stock wipers with the new Bosch rubber inserts. Now they're great--sooooo much better than the stock setup. Cleans well with no chatter. But sure was a pain to do. I'd like to know where to get the correct adapters for next time.


Any tips on how to do that?


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

sgt_cr said:


> I have heard ppl uses a 26 in the car and a 24, which is the right lenght of it?


The driver's side is 26" long, I measured the OEM wiper to confirm. Some application guides list 24" for the A3/S3, that is just plain wrong.


----------



## paradocs98 (Jan 15, 2017)

sgt_cr said:


> Did both of your blades came without adapters? or only the 19one?


Only one came without adapters, but I can't remember which one it was. Both wipers looked like they were in their original, unopened packages. I do remember that one came direct from Amazon, and the other through a third party supplier. In any case, neither one had the correct adapters required. 



finklejag said:


> I bought the Icons when they were $10 off a pair at Napa. I used the supplied adapter and they fit fine. The Icons are a night and day difference compared to the OEM ones.
> 
> I have been reading that many people are getting fakes or return products from Amazon these days. I bought a cat scratching post from Amazon and it was a customer return. It had the original customer's UPS label on it. The post was missing one screw but I didn't feel like returning it because of its size.


Good to know. I'll just go to NAPA next time. And here I thought Amazon would be the best bet to get the actual, correct part, with the convenience of home delivery.:banghead:



A3_yuppie said:


> Any tips on how to do that?


Each wiper assembly has a plastic cap on both ends to hold the rubber blade portion in place. Very carefully take a fine flat-blade screwdriver (I used one from an eyeglasses repair kit) and pry loose the two plastic tabs on the underside of each endcap in order to pull the caps off. Then you can slide off the two long plastic molded pieces that make up the body of the wiper assembly, one on either side of the hinged midpoint. Once that's done, you should be able to pull the rubber blade insert out of its channel from one end. Then put in the Bosch unit's rubber blade insert, that you got out of the Bosch unit using a similar method, and reassemble the stock blade assembly.


----------



## phobos512 (Dec 30, 2015)

Amazon IS typically the best; you just have to pay attention to descriptions and also if it's sold by Amazon or some third party seller. It's no different than picking a product off a shelf and looking at it before buying it. A little due diligence is all it takes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

paradocs98 said:


> Each wiper assembly has a plastic cap on both ends to hold the rubber blade portion in place. Very carefully take a fine flat-blade screwdriver (I used one from an eyeglasses repair kit) and pry loose the two plastic tabs on the underside of each endcap in order to pull the caps off. Then you can slide off the two long plastic molded pieces that make up the body of the wiper assembly, one on either side of the hinged midpoint. Once that's done, you should be able to pull the rubber blade insert out of its channel from one end. Then put in the Bosch unit's rubber blade insert, that you got out of the Bosch unit using a similar method, and reassemble the stock blade assembly.


Thanks for these instructions. I tried it out on my Bosch Evolutions, but unfortunately the rubber blade insert is surrounded by metal, i.e., it does not sit in a channel, so it cannot be slid out.


----------



## sgt_cr (Mar 18, 2015)

so quick update: I got a pair of Clear Advantage Beam Wiper Blade 26 and 19, did not worked the adapter even thou it came with a lot of adapters, none of them fit the car, one ICON OE did work and Im wating the other 24 Icon OE to arrive in the next week.

What I did so far is to get the rubber blades out of the Clear Advantage beam and put them in the original housing, this is a bit of pain to do, but once you get the trick is pretty easy.

I would recommend for easy to just plug and play stick with the Icon OE that are original, the fake ones suck ass.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

paradocs98 said:


> Each wiper assembly has a plastic cap on both ends to hold the rubber blade portion in place. Very carefully take a fine flat-blade screwdriver (I used one from an eyeglasses repair kit) and pry loose the two plastic tabs on the underside of each endcap in order to pull the caps off. Then you can slide off the two long plastic molded pieces that make up the body of the wiper assembly, one on either side of the hinged midpoint. Once that's done, you should be able to pull the rubber blade insert out of its channel from one end. Then put in the Bosch unit's rubber blade insert, that you got out of the Bosch unit using a similar method, and reassemble the stock blade assembly.


I looked at both my OEM and Bosch Evolution wiper blades again, snapped the end of metal inserts to release the blade inserts inside the Bosch Evolution, and followed your instructions to install the blade inserts into the OEM wipers. Thank you.


----------

